

What the Bubble Got Right (2004) - gatsby
http://www.paulgraham.com/bubble.html

======
cloudbrain
Quote of the day:

"If your software miscalculates the path of a space probe, you can't finesse
your way out of trouble by saying that your code is patriotic, or avant-garde,
or any of the other dodges people use in nontechnical fields."

------
314159
Its not often I agree completely with all the points in an article, but this
one made me think there must be more to PG than I've given him credit for.
Well worth bookmarking.

